# Lost keys



## Shannon mac (Jul 3, 2018)

My son took uber Friday night and lost his keys the uber drivers had them but won't return my call so we can meet. We are willing to pay. Now he has no key to his truck to get back and forth to work. What can we do??


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Shannon mac said:


> My son took uber Friday night and lost his keys the uber drivers had them but won't return my call so we can meet. We are willing to pay. Now he has no key to his truck to get back and forth to work. What can we do??


Contact Uber within the app. I am not sure but I think if you go back to the trip within your app there might be an option for leaving something in the vehicle and seeking to have it returned. I believe the charge is usually $15 for this.

If you do speak to the driver make sure to be polite. It will only help you by doing so. It's entirely possible that the driver doesn't have the keys either because he lost them elsewhere or because another rider found them first and did whatever with them, etc.

If you contact Uber I believe they will contact the driver and get more information if need be. Good luck and I hope your son gets his keys back.

PS- I thought I'd mention too just in case you didn't know: this is an unofficial driver forum and is not actually connected with Uber the company itself.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A woman lost her keys in my car and reached me through Uber a week later. I told her I'd bring them to her for $20 or she can come pick them up for free. I gave her my address and she said her boyfriend would be by to get them. Now it's six months later and those keys are still sitting in my drawer. I plan on burying them in the back yard.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Shannon mac said:


> My son took uber Friday night and lost his keys the uber drivers had them but won't return my call so we can meet. We are willing to pay. Now he has no key to his truck to get back and forth to work. What can we do??


He might have lost them somewhere else.
Driver might not have them.

Time for plan B


----------



## Shannon mac (Jul 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> He might have lost them somewhere else.
> Driver might not have


The guy that got the uber contacted them Saturday she said she has them and was busy and would get back to him and hasn't. Trying to get new keys for his truck dealership needs copies of registration (which is in the locked truck). All his keys for home and work. This is so fustrating! We are willing to meet or pay if she would just answer us.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Shannon mac said:


> The guy that got the uber contacted them Saturday she said she has them and was busy and would get back to him and hasn't. Trying to get new keys for his truck dealership needs copies of registration (which is in the locked truck). All his keys for home and work. This is so fustrating! We are willing to meet or pay if she would just answer us.


In that case keep trying.
I'm sure the driver has no reason to try to keep them.

But that driver also has their personal life and work life to deal with. Might be a very busy person.
Often we're driving in an area not close to where we live.

This was your son's mistake.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Shannon mac said:


> My son took uber Friday night and lost his keys the uber drivers had them but won't return my call so we can meet. We are willing to pay. Now he has no key to his truck to get back and forth to work. What can we do??


What can you do?
1) Call a locksmith. 
2) Quit blaming Uber drivers. 
3) Teach your son to become responsible.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Copy of registration is easy.

Dealership can make FOB from VIN.

Don't blame driver. 

I was offered a $100.00 reward to return a phone and got attacked for my trouble.

His way of dealing with lost items (if he has it) may be to not deal with them at all.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Shannon mac said:


> The guy that got the uber contacted them Saturday she said she has them and was busy and would get back to him and hasn't. Trying to get new keys for his truck dealership needs copies of registration (which is in the locked truck). All his keys for home and work. This is so fustrating! We are willing to meet or pay if she would just answer us.


Have your son go into the Uber app and click on the ride - it will give him a list of options like "I lost an item in my Uber" or something along those lines. Click on this and have your son provide the details about what he left in the car. If that doesn't connect him to the driver or Uber, he should contact 800-353-UBER and make sure he has all the pertinent trip details in front of him when he calls (written on a piece of paper so he can give the information to the person on the phone) - like the Uber driver's name, license #, time and date of ride, etc.

Make sure your son tells them he can't get to work and his job is at risk - they need to know it's urgent or they may not act immediately.

Tell your son good luck. (I'm not sure why you're posting on here instead of your son, but it should work out fine if he uses the contact info provided above.)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Shannon mac said:


> she said she has them and was busy and would get back to him


So she should drop everything in her life to help your son recover from his carelessness? Be at your beckon call? You're fortunate she has them. Have some patience. Ridicu-damn-lous!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get a screwdriver and a hammer and pound it into the ignition.

If its GM
DROP steering column by loosening 2 supporting bolts & bracket.
There will be white box now accesible on top of steering column under dash . . .junk yards sell Steering columns with ignition and new key for $75.00 . . .

Until then . .
You will need additional 12 v battery to run tail lights as this is a theft alert for police. . . brake lights will still function normally.

Splice wiring from 12 volt battery into tail light leads.

Up until early 70's 3 paperclips could remove entire lock cylinder . . .

Same with motorcycles.

Fords before lock steering simply ground starter to chasis with long screwdriver underneath car. 15 seconds tops . . .


Next week. . . cell phone key chip simulators and remote starter programs !

Also Diesel 24v systems and air starter bypass !

Ever dream of driving off with an 18 wheeler load of beer ?

NOW YOU CAN !
( chance favours the Bold)
Call Bobs academy of split axle driving
1-800 - now - gone)


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Do you have SCUBA gear ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Shannon mac said:


> The guy that got the uber contacted them Saturday she said she has them and was busy and would get back to him and hasn't. Trying to get new keys for his truck dealership needs copies of registration (which is in the locked truck). All his keys for home and work. This is so fustrating! We are willing to meet or pay if she would just answer us.


Kids lose keys. They all do. We all did. Make him do what he needs to do. The more inconvenient it is for him, and the less you try to make it easy, the faster he'll learn, and the longer he'll hold the lesson.

From one Mom to another: Back off!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

On top of Suze's comment, I also suggest that you have a spare car key at home for every vehicle in your household.

Keys get lost or stolen occasionally. They just do. It's one of the reasons we have a house key hidden in our garage. 

Christine


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should have a minimum of two sets of keys for each vehicle. There’s a very high probability that any item left in an Uber car will never be seen again.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another possibility here. Seeing as how he is the type that has his mother going around trying to solve his problems there is a higher chance that the Uber driver not returning the keys is just a cover story for something else that happened like he just lost the keys and has no idea where.

He might just not want you to be upset at him for being careless. Either way though it sounds like HE was careless.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Get a screwdriver and a hammer and pound it into the ignition.
> If its GM
> DROP steering column by loosening 2 supporting bolts & bracket.
> There will be white box now accesible on top of steering column under dash . . .junk yards sell Steering columns with ignition and new key for $75.00 . . .
> ...



Whoa! Way too much info! 
This pizza delivery gig, is that just your part-time job??


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

WOW...you guys are just...

M e r c i l e s s....8>)

I *LIKE* that in a group of drivers...8>)

Especially ones that work cheap...

Rakos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember guys... Its ALWAYS OUR fault.
Uber drivers stealing everything and stuff. Its never the pax fault that they're irresponsible with their things. And the fault is as much on mom over there for not having a spare key. Make sure you pay for the replacement too mom. Because accountability. Accountability is just a mean, unnecessary evil!
How dare I believe that you need to make sonny boy grow up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shannon mac said:


> My son took uber Friday night and lost his keys the uber drivers had them but won't return my call so we can meet. We are willing to pay. Now he has no key to his truck to get back and forth to work. What can we do??


Contact Uber on Twitter.

Raise a stink. They will reply to public complaints.



Uber's Guber said:


> What can you do?
> 1) Call a locksmith.
> 2) Quit blaming Uber drivers.
> 3) Teach your son to become responsible.





Rex8976 said:


> Copy of registration is easy.
> 
> Dealership can make FOB from VIN.
> 
> ...





kc ub'ing! said:


> So she should drop everything in her life to help your son recover from his carelessness? Be at your beckon call? You're fortunate she has them. Have some patience. Ridicu-damn-lous!





touberornottouber said:


> Another possibility here. Seeing as how he is the type that has his mother going around trying to solve his problems there is a higher chance that the Uber driver not returning the keys is just a cover story for something else that happened like he just lost the keys and has no idea where.
> 
> He might just not want you to be upset at him for being careless. Either way though it sounds like HE was careless.





merryon2nd said:


> Remember guys... Its ALWAYS OUR fault.
> Uber drivers stealing everything and stuff. Its never the pax fault that they're irresponsible with their things. And the fault is as much on mom over there for not having a spare key. Make sure you pay for the replacement too mom. Because accountability. Accountability is just a mean, unnecessary evil!
> How dare I believe that you need to make sonny boy grow up.


She isn't blaming the Uber driver.

She said her son left the keys in the car.

The Uber driver acknowledged having the keys.

It's been four days. The Uber driver has had PLENTY of time to respond especially since the OP had stated they will go pick up the keys.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Smart Uber driver would have dropped that crap off at a GL hub or a police station and washed their hands of the entire thing. Left everything up to the pax.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Smart Uber driver would have dropped that crap off at a GL hub or a police station and washed their hands of the entire thing. Left everything up to the pax.


What crap?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Any crap left in their cars. Keys, phones, clothing, etc. Give them a message through Uber where to pick it up. Won't get your 15 bucks. But you won't get a migraine either.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Now he has the liberty to use uber to go everywhere, welcome to uber


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I got one star for returning keys and only charging them $5 instead of the $15 and they didn't think that was right to charge them $5. But anyway from now on I'll let Uber know when people want their stuff back I'll take it back collect$15 I'd rather get one star for $15 than $5. Also one guy came by my house and got his phone because It had the tracker on it and I didn't collect anything for that


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

His truck runs so well he is riding a uber . Interesting .
Also i have a safe place for lost items . throw out the window . Never in traffic . Go seach .
I will never give a item back again . And 15 is not enough for a lot of returens . 15 is a joke .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Entitlement is a dangerous thing. lmao. It can cost you thousands.

But seriously, fact is, returning an item for an irresponsible passenger usually cost me more in gas, sanity and time than that $15 Uber is willing to give. The pax very rarely offers anything on the top. And they very rarely thank you. In fact they usually give you a nasty gram, and downrate you for having the gall to take the $15 that Uber is willing to give you.

Not to mention the fact that they expect YOU to drop your entire life (how DARE you go on vacation, or be out of town, or celebrate a holiday with your family, or take a day off from dealing with needy little twits), to fix THEIR irresponsibility. Or maybe you don't answer strange numbers. 

They think its fun to use trackers to find your PRIVATE address. And then show up unannounced. I personally got someone arrested for this. For context, my vehicle was parked behind a fence, with a posted private property, no entry, no trespassing sign. The phone wasn't seen or known about because it was kicked behind the seat track and beneath the carpet.

After the above incident, I started feeding the police officers and green light hubs with misc crap. I keep NOTHING in my car once found. I leave notes as to where to find their stuff. 

Point remains, it is NOT my responsibility to keep tabs on YOUR stuff. If you made it worth my time, I would consider maybe going the extra mile. But the thought process of people just makes it not worth it. This generation grew up needy, not believing tip culture, and demanding.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> His truck runs so well he is riding a uber . Interesting .
> Also i have a safe place for lost items . throw out the window . Never in traffic . Go seach .
> I will never give a item back again . And 15 is not enough for a lot of returens . 15 is a joke .


A couple of years ago, I dropped a young lady off at her job. She was probably about 18, maybe 19 or 20. The next rider found her keys on my back seat.

I hadn't gone too awful far, neither of them was a long trip. I went back to where I had dropped her off, remembering what business she said she worked for. I handed her keys to her before she even knew she had lost them. No, I didn't ask for any returned item fee.

I would do it for her again too.


----------

